
“Please download and distribute” Stephanie Hofeller's gerymandering dad's backup - anonymfus
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1Pw3lc2QPJ-eEeHszCdcfjbe3uZC1DbKz
======
anonymfus
"Deceased GOP Strategist's Daughter Makes Files Public That Republicans Wanted
Sealed":

[https://www.npr.org/2020/01/05/785672201/deceased-gop-
strate...](https://www.npr.org/2020/01/05/785672201/deceased-gop-strategists-
daughter-makes-files-public-that-republicans-wanted-sea)

~~~
anonymfus
Here is a currently "flagged" thread about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21964298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21964298)

